# babalar / babalarda / babalardan



## turkishlearner07

Hey I was learning about vowel harmony and I just had some quick questions and points I need to verify.

1.) "babalar" means "fathers"
"babalarda" means ? in the fathers/on the fathers/ or at the fathers... Does the context tell the precise meaning?
2.) da: "babalarda" means on/in/at both fathers right? ...
    -- haha I guess my question is if the de/da means also/too and the suffix de/da also means the also/too then if the da/de is written before a word with the suffix de/da it always means both? Or can this be repeatative?
3.) One final verification.
   - "babadan" means  either from the father
                                     by the father
                                     via the father
                                 or through the father
                               - And the context tells the precise meaning (same question as before I know but it is confusing)?

Any help is very much appreciated
*Sağ olun 
P.S: *Should I get an emulator or just buy an actual Turkish keyboard?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*1.* Evet.

*2.* Evet.
Could you give me an example about your "de/da" question please? 
-ABD'*de* yaşıyorum. (I live *in *the USA.)
-Ben *de* ABD'*de* yaşıyorum. (I *also *live *in *the USA.)
-Sen *de* mi ABD'*de *yaşıyorsun? (Are you living *in *the USA, *too*?)
-Evet, ben *de *ABD'*de *yaşıyorum. (Yes, I live *in *the USA, *too*.)

* 3.* Evet.

For your last question: hayır. You don't need to buy a keyboard. Somebody else should know better than me how to "compute" with a Turkish keyboard.


----------



## turkishlearner07

Chazzwozzer said:


> *2.* Evet.
> Could you give me an example about your "de/da" question please?
> -ABD'*de* yaşıyorum. (I live *in *the USA.)
> -Ben *de* ABD'*de* yaşıyorum. (I *also *live *in *the USA.)
> -Sen *de* mi ABD'*de *yaşıyorsun? (Are you living *in *the USA, *too*?)
> -Evet, ben *de *ABD'*de *yaşıyorum. (Yes, I live *in *the USA, *too*.)



Thank you for your response! Does "ABD" mean USA? An example of the de/da question is "de kedilerde," this means also both cats? or is the repetitive de not grammatically correct.
One last question, above the verb yaşıyor means to live right? What do the suffixes of "um" and "sun" do?


----------



## ukuca

turkishlearner07 said:


> Does "ABD" mean USA?


1- Yes, ABD (*A*merika *B*irleşik *D*evletleri) means USA where birleşik = united, devlet = state

2- It seems to me like you're extracting parts which could only be understood with the syntactic order of the sentence. Alone, "de kedilerde" looks like "too and the cats" or something and doesn't make sense. So can you try to give a whole sentence so we could understand what you want to learn?

3- Yes, but that's a conjugated form of the verb "yaşamak" (this is the infinitive one). the suffixes -um, -sun, etc. (we'll see those right over) are added in the conjugated forms referring to the pronouns. 

the suffixe *-yor* refers to the present continuous tense in English, so if we conjugate the verb "yaşamak" we get:
Ben  yaş  -ı  -yor  -um  = I  am living
Sen  yaş  -ı  -yor  -sun  = You are living
 O  yaş  -ı  -yor         = He/she/it is living
Biz   yaş  -ı  -yor  -uz  = We are living
Siz   yaş  -ı  -yor  -sunuz  = You are living  (Both for the plural and polite ways)
Onlar  yaş  -ı  -yor  -lar  = They are living

The pronoms (ben, sen, o, biz, siz, onlar) can be omitted in certain cases (as in Spanish; yo quiero = quiero)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

turkishlearner07 said:


> "ABD" mean USA?


Yes, it stands for *A*merika *B*irleşik *D*evletleri. _(=the United States of America)_


turkishlearner07 said:


> An example of the de/da question is "de kedilerde," this means also both cats? or is the repetitive de not grammatically correct.


The word "de/da" which means "also" should be written separately. Otherwise, it is the suffix "-de/-da" which means "in/at/on". Unfortunately, this is a commonly made mistake among natives.

Only "de kedilerde" doesn't make sense. Both "-de/-da" and "de/da" should go after the word. So, "kedilerde de", however, means "in/at/on cats, too".



turkishlearner07 said:


> One last question, above the verb yaşıyor means to live right? What do the suffixes of "um" and "sun" do?


"yaşamak" means "to live". In Turkish, the infinitive suffix "-mak/-mek" corresponds to English infinitive "to".

*yaşa**mak* - *to live*
*oku**mak* - *to* *read*
*git**mek* - *to **go*
*yapmak* - *to* *do

*I think you ought to delay learning verb conjugation for now. 

*Edit: *Ukuca's already answered on conjugations, so see if you find it not so complicated to begin.


----------



## ukuca

turkishlearner07 said:


> *
> P.S: *Should I get an emulator or just buy an actual Turkish keyboard?



I guess the easiest way to apply the accented letters without buying a Turkish keyboard is to find these symbols and then assign shortcut key combinations (hot keys) to them in MS Word. I'm currently using that method for writing in French and in Spanish. After using the combinations that  I had assigned, it has became very handy just like any other actual key.

Another way is to add the characters (symbols) is to create a chart of these in codes (I guess their names were the Unicodes but I'm not sure) and attach the chart on your monitor or some place visible. The characters you'll need for both of these methods are:

ç = ALT + 135
ğ = ALT + 167
ı = ALT + 141
ö = ALT + 148
ü = ALT + 129
ş = ALT + 159
and in the future, when you need these ones:
â = ALT + 131
î = ALT + 140


----------



## turkishlearner07

Thank you all for your help!

I have started writing down all the Turkish words I am learning.. the list is getting pretty big! 

Thank you for explain what suffix mak means. I must say I was rather confused when all the verbs I looked at ALL had mak on them!

Thank you for explaining the present case of yor! I think I will start learning the cases maybe this weekend. I just want to get constant mutilation and vowel harmony under my belt first. 

I still can not write any sentences.


----------

